# ABC’S of Motorhoming



## johnsandywhite

ABC’S of Motorhoming :- 

Here’s how it works. Whatever the next letter in the alphabet is you have to post something that has to do with Motorhoming. It can be something in an Motorhome, on a Motorhome or a place you go in your Motorhome etc. 

Example- C is for Camping or Campsite, H is for Holdiay or Heater. 

But there is one catch! You have to come up with 3 things for that letter! 

I will start off with A. 

1. Alarm clock 
2. Awning 
3. Aspirin 

Now the next letter’s B. Don't forget. It has to be 3 things. Not 2 or 4 or any number but 3 items. Good luck! Hope you enjoy? :wink:


----------



## 88742

1. Bonnet
2. Bunk
3. Bedding


----------



## badger

OK J&S.....'ere we go

B=

1. Bed
2. Bacon Butty
3. Brean (western week)


----------



## bigfoot

1. Cr***y dealers
2. Caring friends
3. Crazy times with friends


----------



## 88724

Cassette
Cupboard
Charging


----------



## bigfoot

1. Dodgy dealers
2.Diobolical Designs
3. DieselMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## 88724

Draining tanks
Diesel
door


----------



## 88724

Egress
entertainment system
ecological toilet flush


----------



## 88724

Flashlight
Flash (detergent)
flasherbulb (spare)


----------



## 2point

Garage
Gaudy interiors
Great Outdoors


----------



## 88724

Hose
Hosiery
Headrest


----------



## badger

Indicators
Iodine
Isolators


----------



## autostratus

Jollyinteresting web site for POI's
Jack, trolley for punctures.
Jam jar and cardboard for catching mossies at night if you're trying to sleep.


----------



## 88966

Knives,
Knack.
Killarney
BillD


----------



## 89146

Lights
Luxury
Limerick!


----------



## annej

Kitchen Sink
Kettle
Kite (one of those seagulls :lol: )


----------



## badger

Lights
Leaf Springs
LED's

Lets let PUSSER Take the P...


----------



## autostratus

Mudflaps
Maps
Make up for the lady drivers


----------



## dcmo

Umm... 

Notepad
Newspapers
Nutcrackers !

:roll:


----------



## autostratus

Oven glove.
Opener for bottles.
Octogenarian birthday cards for motorhomers in the prime of life. :lol:


----------



## autostratus

As said earlier, we should let Pusser take the pees. :lol:


----------



## 88724

Pans
Pots
Picnic


----------



## 2point

Queen of the Desert (Prisilla)
Quotation (insurance)
Quiet (Peace and ..)


----------



## autostratus

Red wine
Red wine
Red wine


----------



## 88838

Some more red wine
Some more red wine
Some more red wine

[with apologies for nicking Gillian's idea :twisted: ]

8)


----------



## badger

tumblers
tea spoons and
two bottles of scotch


----------



## autostratus

Umbrella
Uven glove
Underwear


----------



## badger

Cheat!!

Ventilator
Volt Meter
Vest (in case the ventilator is open)


----------



## dcmo

Woollens
Windscreen wipers
whisky....


----------



## 88838

badger said:


> Cheat!!
> 
> Vest (in case the ventilator is open)


what's wrong with underwear -  you've got 'vest'

8)


----------



## 88838

Wallet - with lots of plastic!
Water - to add to the scotch someone else mentioned
[Wine - naw not again]
Wish list - to write down all the great places to revisit
[Warped soh ??? naw perhaps not]

8)


----------



## autostratus

Xcitement
X-lax
Xit via a window in case of fire, (this one's for George)


----------



## autostratus

Zelda for my Playstation
Zone alarm for my laptop 
Zip for my mouth (I'm told I talk too much.)


----------



## 88741

Young at heart
Years of fun
Yearning to get away and stuck in work


----------



## 88741

After you Gillian
No Helen after you 
After you Helen
No Gillian after you 
After you Gillian
No Helen after you 
After you Helen
No Gillian after you


----------



## autostratus

Sorry Helen, a senior moment.
I thought I would get the Z's ready for after someone posted the Y's.
Then I forgot what I was doing and hit the 'Submit' button.  

Can't you work your magic and swop them over. :lol:


----------



## badger

Well there you are then Johnsandywhite.............

That wasted a day away,.....

Next!!!!!


----------



## autostratus

Now comes the hard part.
Go round again.


----------



## johnsandywhite

badger said:


> Well there you are then Johnsandywhite.............
> 
> That wasted a day away,.....
> 
> Next!!!!!


 :roll: It would have been nice to have one or two different poster's. But never mind. Here we go again:-

1. Austria
2. Andalucia
3. Andorra

One thing. You MUST NOT repeat any that have already been mentioned.


----------



## 89095

Belgium
Burgos
Brittany


----------



## Dickle

Calais
Cymru
Crunchies..........................................................................................I like Crunchies.....


----------



## 89095

Dunkirk
Datastorm
Driver (the) :lol:


----------



## 88741

Endless fun
Excitement
'Ere we go 'ere we go 'ere we go


----------



## johnsandywhite

HelenB said:


> Endless fun
> Excitement
> 'Ere we go 'ere we go 'ere we go


 :lol: :BIG: :lol: I like it.


----------



## LozSiBen

freindships
freedom
ferry


----------



## suedew

*as post*

golf clubs (john)
golf balls (john)
grass widow (me)


----------



## dcmo

Handle (for the awning)
Hairy things (Golden retrievers I mean  )
Handbag


----------



## 88810

Iron (left at home as usual oh dear)
Irn Bru for memories of Scottish trips
Ibruprofin (for the morning afters)


----------



## kipperkid

Jellies
J-cloths
Juice


----------



## badger

Kitchen Knife
Kagool
Kelloggs


----------



## 89499

london
lyon
lisbon


----------



## johnsandywhite

Madrid
Motorhome Facts
MMM


----------



## spykal

Noxious gasses
No Fixed abode
Not going Home


----------



## 92046

*ABC*

 Overland - Route

:? Ordance - Survey maps

8O OTT - Over the top, ( Amount of equipment some people carry )

Colin


----------



## 88741

Pandemonium getting ready to go 8O 

Perspiration driving to your destination :roll: 

Perfection when you get there 8)


----------



## 89499

Quick (getaway on a friday)

Quiet (campsite)

Quaff (wine again!)


----------



## johnsandywhite

Rugby ( the place not the game)
Racing (down the motorways to get were we are going)
Rum & Coke to chase down the Red Wine


----------



## badger

Sweets to suck on the journey
Sugar for my tea
Sardines......to chuck on the neighbours roof to keep the seagulls off mine!!!!

(PUSSERS IDEA NOT MINE)
I would never have been able to suggest such a thing on my own :lol:


----------



## 89499

temperate ( is what badger will have to be when they chuck the sardines back)
telltale ( pusser won't hang around)
tavern ( to replenish the red wine)


----------



## 89095

under floor storage
uppity (what hubby gets when I say "it was THAT turning" as we sail past)
u-turn (we do lots of those)


----------

